# gps/fishfinder recommendations



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats a good unit. I just installed one on a friends boat for him. He paid $329 off ebay, 50/200khz xducer, no gold chip. I have the predecessor, elite 5 dsi, with gold chip. Works like a champ, especially if you bass fish and use it to locate cover, you can actually see individual strands of hydrilla. The gold chips are not true navionics gold chips. They are a hybrid Lowrance/Navionics product. Not updateable and not as good as true navionics chips. Better than nothing I reckon but I wouldnt pay more than $50 bucks for the chip.

My recommendation would be to get one with the 83/200 transducer instead of the 50/200. 83/200 is better for shallow water (<200') and the transducer is smaller. The 50/200 transducer and bracket are huge.

The GPS part of the unit is typical, more than adaquate for normal nav, trails, marking spots etc.


----------

